# BRIGHT SLAP!



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 6, 2010)

First...






Who else has seen Gundam 0079? Movie trilogy or TV series, it doesn't matter!

What was your favourite part? Me, definitely the 1st episode when the Gundam stands up for the first time. You just know it's going to be epic.

Oh, and of course, the Bright Slap.


----------



## Shakraka (Jun 7, 2010)

.


----------

